# My work set up



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ok so had a bit of a tinker about a work. I have two lockers in my van full of useless stuff...










And now one of the lockers is full of not so useless stuff 










Most sites I visit have a 240v supply (occasionally I open up a 415v panel and tap into telemetry system) so I just run an extension lead and away I go


----------



## hchrishallam (Sep 22, 2016)

This is amazing! Wish I had another classic to leave at work...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

That's so good!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> That's so good!!


We have random van inspections from our team leaders so hopefully the other non work items I have in there will distract from what's in that cupboard. So fingers crossed I get to keep it as it is for a long time.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> We have random van inspections from our team leaders so hopefully the other non work items I have in there will distract from what's in that cupboard. So fingers crossed I get to keep it as it is for a long time.


They won't notice









Good to see you've updated your signature too


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> They won't notice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh yes I wonder if you would notice. Thank you again


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Just had this video sent by my mate. Didn't realise he had filmed the first coffee to come from the mobile worker coffee van (name suggestions welcome)


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

This is brilliant!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Joey you're a star - love it


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Just had this video sent by my mate. Didn't realise he had filmed the first coffee to come from the mobile worker coffee van (name suggestions welcome)


You are going to be very popular!


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Could life get any better.... lol


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

DaveP said:


> Could life get any better.... lol


Not really. All I need to do it talk the lads into buying the beans and milk and I'm sorted. Thanks Dave


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Depicting non standard pse, lol

Name suggestions ... 'Uncommon Grounds' or 'Strange Brew' (Cream reference)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Cream as in the band?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Mate at work suggested 'cafe du van' or something like that


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

That's just the coolest thing ever..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Mate at work suggested 'cafe du van' or something like that


Latte Locker

(Joey's) Van Coff


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Latte Locker
> 
> (Joey's) Van Coff


Haha brilliant!! I'll have to get a sign up !


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh . . . A Whole Locker Latte


----------



## BeansForBreakfast (Sep 17, 2017)

Came to check it out, because I was curious as to how you powered it. Good skills, most of us only have to sneak something onto a desk, or into a break room, finding space in an already crammed van, and brewing on the fly, that's dedication!

Have you seen http://customcoffeevans.com.au/2014/03/13/kombi-coffee-van-fit-outs/


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

that is just perfect


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Exceptional!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Came across this embroidery design!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Came across this embroidery design!!


Oh wow. Would be rude not to surely


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Oh wow. Would be rude not to surely


And it just 'sew' happens I have an orange long bar towel to hand


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> And it just 'sew' happens I have an orange long bar towel to hand


Haha prepared or what?!  yeah I'll grab one of those please. PM me when your sorted if you can. Busy chasing kids lol


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha prepared or what?!  yeah I'll grab one of those please. PM me when your sorted if you can. Busy chasing kids lol


The orange bar towels are 25x48cm or alternatively there are black square 30cm squares (or grey, or red). Let me know which you would prefer - no rush


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> The orange bar towels are 25x48cm or alternatively there are black square 30cm squares (or grey, or red). Let me know which you would prefer - no rush


Could you do me a grey one please? It would be an ideal size for the 'Latte Locker'


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Update!! New bar towel holder. Blue roll holder. Cable reel attached for easy electric hook up and built a shelf on top of the reel for measuring coffee and standing stuff on. All in all a good day at work. Had to do something while babysitting contractors


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

damn cool, got the same towels from rhinowares









nice wooden portafilter handle


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Stanic said:


> damn cool, got the same towels from rhinowares
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Obviously I'll have to replace the wood with skateboard wood haha


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Better make room on that towel rail, your new towel is on the way and it's going to take centre stage!!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Better make room on that towel rail, your new towel is on the way and it's going to take centre stage!!!


Yay can't wait!! I'll just fetch the other ones back home. It's great now I'm getting a bit more set up with it and also that fact I charge £1 a drink haha. Need to keep the beans paid for if the lads want coffee


----------



## Si macc (May 24, 2017)

You freelance? Will have to find some work for you on one of our sites so I can get flat whites for £1  good work!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Si macc said:


> You freelance? Will have to find some work for you on one of our sites so I can get flat whites for £1  good work!


Figure out how to fudge the tracker on my van and I'll be there haha


----------



## Si macc (May 24, 2017)

Take it off and attach it to someone else's vehicle onsite!


----------



## smurray06 (Oct 9, 2017)

Awesome! Love my classic!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

smurray06 said:


> Awesome! Love my classic!


I'm still getting to grips with it. I'm used to my DTP at home. The lads are happy enough though so that's all that matters I suppose.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Let's see how long this lasts. LL MK2


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Let's see how long this lasts. LL MK2


'honest guv, it's for stem cleaning my tools!'


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Let's see how long this lasts. LL MK2


How are you getting on with the sgp?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks very cool there


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

KTD said:


> How are you getting on with the sgp?


Haven't really used it much to be honest. It seems like a good grinder though. Maybe ten drinks and most of them were for other people. Now it's off site and in my van I can give it a good test. Going to keep it quiet though as I got moaned at last time for having a machine in the van


----------



## Bullettooth82 (Mar 9, 2018)

I want to buy van so I can do this :-D


----------

